# Laserschwert - Spitze abrunden?    mit after effects



## Effektemacher? (26. Juni 2007)

Moin Forum-User,

da ich weiß wie ich laserschwerter (ryan wieber) mache und man mit AE (andrew kramer) um geht, versagt mein englisch doch. Bei mir sind laserschwerter immer an der spitze so eckig und ich wollte fragen ob jemand ein tutorial kennt ( auf deutsch), wo beschrieben wird wie ich die spitze abrunde.


Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------

